
MIT Media Lab hit with Twitter tirade by writer upset over Epstein ties - msghacq
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/writer-does-twitter-takedown-mit-media-lab-taking-money-jeffrey-n1050821
======
AndrewBissell
Reid Hoffman is emerging as an especially gross specimen of the slugs who
enabled Epstein to rehab his reputation.

